# Organic smells



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Why is it that everything organic reals?! I feel really bad now my 90 year old neighbor is now mowing after I just put down bay state AND serenade. And yesterday I applied bacteria to the trees to kill the gyspy moths.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

The smell of victory!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> The smell of victory!


+1. The first time I smelled [wet] Milo, I found it gross. But, like Skyline Chili or caviar, it grew on me, and now I love it. Funny enough, Milo even looks like caviar, but I don't recommend eating it!


----------

